# Spinoff: Type 2/3's inspiration pics threads



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Kusare said:


> This is absolute gorgeousness. There should be one for type 3's as well too.


Thanks for the idea, add your own favs. 





















































































  more....


----------



## Okay (Nov 21, 2009)

who is that child ? her hair is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't remember where I found this, but I saved it because it's pretty much my hair goal. This is roughly what my texture is like, and that's the length I want.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

LANGT said:


> who is that child ? her hair is GORGEOUS!!



Madison Pettis she's a child actress she was in Game Plan with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, she's black and mexican.


----------



## Okay (Nov 21, 2009)

her hair is gooooooooooooorgeous!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Naughty thread *Lucia*....but I'm game. Here's one of my fav SUPER longhairs, tall chicks, and fashion designers

*L'wren Scott *fashion designer and Mick Jagger's old lady. How long is her hair, you ask? Well she's *6'4 barefoot! *












(w/ Christy Turlington-Burns in front of a Jean-Michel Basquiat)


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Loving all the *Journee Smollett* pics. Her hair is awesome!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Chilli*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Tatiana Ali *


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm tired of the average celebs, here's someone you may have no heard of...*Tony Alva*...skateboard legend

Back in da day































Now...locked


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to say I'm partial to the type 3:s


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

And a few children...


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

More Gelila Bekele


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

How can I forget? Shakara Ledard. I love the layers in these first 2 pics.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, I should just stop now. 

But there's something in the water in Martinique


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 21, 2009)

these are beautiful heads


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 21, 2009)

gawgeous ...sorry it is me again I swear I don't see how people can favour straight hair I mean have you seen these heads when I think about all those that spend tons of money on volumizing products and we have natural thickness (curly/kinky heads)...anyways love this thread, the 4a/b thread(my texture) and the bodacious hair thread..all lovely ladies!!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

My fav rock gods 1 *Robert Plant*...who said Andre type 2-3 have to be Black!


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

larry3344 said:


> gawgeous ...sorry it is me again I swear I don't see how people can favour straight hair I mean have you seen these heads when I think about all those that spend tons of money on volumizing products and we have natural thickness (curly/kinky heads)...anyways love this thread, the 4a/b thread(my texture) and the bodacious hair thread..all lovely ladies!!




Maybe because straight hair doesn't _need_ styling? It's sleek, elegant, and subtle and doesn't require anything more than just being there. 

When I want to look nice, I don't just air dry and let my hair go all over the place with the frizz and the bulk. Instead I pull out the blow dryer and flat iron and once I'm done, I don't have to do a single thing to it. It swings and flows and that in itself is a beautiful thing.


I love my natural waves and curls and I prefer to wear my hair this way, but I don't mock other people's preferences either.


----------



## Okay (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene - im with you. i wish i had those loose curls 
not to mention the hours and money i could save...

gorgeous!!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Rock god 2 *Roger Daltrey*





























(above l-r Brian Jones (Rolling Stones) Yoko Ono, John Lennon (The Beatles), Julian Lennon, Roger Daltrey (The Who...back), and Eric Clapton (Cream))


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

larry3344 said:


> gawgeous ...sorry it is me again I swear I don't see how people can favour straight hair I mean have you seen these heads when I think about all those that spend tons of money on volumizing products and *we have natural thickness (curly/kinky heads)*...anyways love this thread, the 4a/b thread(my texture) and the bodacious hair thread..all lovely ladies!!


 
Actually many curly heads have thin strands and many people w/ straight hair have thick ones. Hair texture and thickness have little to do w/ each other.


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

She brings out Robert Plant *and* Roger Daltrey 


I'mma put on IV and rock out to "When the levee breaks" now


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene said:


> Maybe because straight hair doesn't _need_ styling? It's sleek, elegant, and subtle and doesn't require anything more than just being there.
> 
> When I want to look nice, I don't just air dry and let my hair go all over the place with the frizz and the bulk. Instead I pull out the blow dryer and flat iron and once I'm done, I don't have to do a single thing to it. It swings and flows and that in itself is a beautiful thing.
> 
> ...


 
Well straight hair generally IS styled in some way...but I think the other poster meant that the curlier textures have more styling options. I disagree w/ this notion, but every texture has it's pros and cons. Super straight hair like super curly tends to require more work than textures in the middle, IMHO.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene said:


> She brings out Robert Plant *and* Roger Daltrey
> 
> 
> I'mma put on IV and rock out to "When the levee breaks" now


 
Well I'mma HUGE rock fan and want some men darn it! How often can I get a chance to post them here? I took it! LOL Besides, I wanted to show that hair type isn't necessarily a racial thing.  It can and frequently does cross racial boundaries! 

They ARE Andre 3s, right?


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Well I'mma HUGE rock fan and want some men darn it! How often can I get a chance to post them here? I took it! LOL Besides, I wanted to show that hair type isn't necessarily a racial thing.  It can and frequently does cross racial boundaries!
> 
> *They ARE Andre 3s, right? *



technically yes:2cool:


-A


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

.... speaking of rock gods with 3 type hair, I'd be neglecting my duties if I didn't mention this particular musical genius....







:2cool:


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Polynesian tresses...Tahiti (mostly) If I could trade any other hair tfor my own...here it is.. Prepare to drool!


----------



## J Hazel (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Naughty thread *Lucia*....but I'm game. Here's one of my fav SUPER longhairs, tall chicks, and fashion designers
> 
> *L'wren Scott *fashion designer and Mick Jagger's old lady. How long is her hair, you ask? Well she's *6'4 barefoot! *
> 
> ...


 

Why is it a naughty thread?


----------



## honeisos (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene said:


> .... speaking of rock gods with 3 type hair, I'd be neglecting my duties if I didn't mention this particular musical genius....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Slash my hair god ! Lol I have been lustin over his hair forever. More pics of slashypoo please !


----------



## anon123 (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Polynesian tresses...Tahiti (mostly) If I could trade any other hair tfor my own...here it is.. Prepare to drool!



They have an amazing blend of kinky and straight.  Yeah, I think this is some of the world's most beautiful hair.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 21, 2009)

My mom and my uncle. And my mom and my brother.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Phillip Lynott* of Thin Lizzy rock god 3


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> They have an amazing blend of kinky and straight. Yeah, I think this is some of the world's most beautiful hair.


 
Yeah, their hair runs the gamut...they're a very mixed race bunch in Polynesia. I'll post some Melanisan and Micronesian types too.


----------



## honeisos (Nov 21, 2009)

Idk if it's the sun or coconut water , but those south pacific folks have beautiful hair ,women and men.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

J Hazel said:


> Why is it a naughty thread?


 
You must be new here?   Well 2-3s aren't exactly being celebrated much these days here, so that's why I said it. I was teasing her a bit.

 I think it's good to celebrate the textures across the gamut because members here fit across the gamut too.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 21, 2009)

Is Phillip Lynot really a 3?


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

RUGBY HOTTIE ...locks are popular w/ many Pacific peoples

*Tana Umaga (Maori) Captain of the NZ All Blacks*
*











*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Is Phillip Lynot really a 3?


 
Yes, he was (he died many years ago)...but was hard finding better texture pics. LOL....I've seen his hair in vids and he's most certainly NOT a 4 if that's what you're asking.  Look at the top pic closely....that's not an Andre 4 texture.


----------



## honeisos (Nov 21, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Is Phillip Lynot really a 3?



I thinks so. if he had product in his hair there would be better curl def. He looks like he is  3c 4a. But so does my hair with little product and I'm a 3c for sure lol


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL...it was the 70s, so "curl definition" hadn't been invented then. If you really wanna know, YouTube Thin Lizzy. Phil might have had the kinkest hair in Ireland where he was born, but his hair was def in the 3s.

If we had better pics, you'd see his hair is very much like Slash's but he has bigger curls from what I recall.


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

honeisos said:


> Oh Slash my hair god ! Lol I have been lustin over his hair forever. More pics of slashypoo please !




Aye, aye!


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't understand why 2's and 3's are not celebrated.  From all I see here and in real life, they have the most beautiful hair I have ever seen!!!

I definitely would not be upset if I had 3c hair....



cj


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

More Tahitians 

*Tuki (Drollet) Brando....Marlon's grandson*


----------



## honeisos (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene said:


> Aye, aye!



  oh thank u Bene !  He so hot !


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Bene said:


> Aye, aye!


 
Golly that man has some HURR!  You can tell he totally babys it. Slash is like the model for optimum at his texture. It's always on point!


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 21, 2009)

Let me add my idols lol















































Can I just say that I've gotten really ummm ... "excited" QQ .... looking up pics for this thread.... these women will be the death of me I swear lol


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 21, 2009)

And my baby daddy


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 21, 2009)

Hai Chihuahua. Nope. That Steeler football player is going home with me.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

The De Barges

*El*
*




* 








*El Jr.*





Kristinia (James' daughter)


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 21, 2009)

Flowerhair,
I love your pictures!! Journee as a child reminds me of my first daughter. Seeing Journee now I can't wait to see how her hair grows!


----------



## Bene (Nov 21, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


>




That's just impressive right there.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Quincy Brown...Al B Sure's kid*






*Evan Ross (Diana's son)*









*Raphael De Niro*









*The Becker kids*


----------



## Rain20 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Type 3 members waiting for more luscious hair pics. Oh Flowerhair and Pocohantas, where are you? (Just remember them because they post frequently.) Just want more pics.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Victoria Rowell*






*With daughter*









*Gloria Reuben*

















*Noemie Lenoir*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Jennifer Beals*
*



*


----------



## Bint Yusef (Nov 21, 2009)

Loving this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I don't understand why 2's and 3's are not celebrated. From all I see here and in real life, they have the most beautiful hair I have ever seen!!!
> 
> I definitely would not be upset if I had 3c hair....
> 
> ...


 
I think all hair textures are great given the head they're on takes care of it!  I think we can go to one extreme to celebrate one type because it usually isn't celebrated; however, I don't play that. Beautiful hair is beautiful hair. We have hair like all these shown here w/ the members, so why shouldn't this be celebrated too? *Nobody should feel left out, IMHO.*


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 21, 2009)

Um...No MA'AM! Troy just left our house to go to practice.  I have no clue who your are, but you need to back up off my man  




purplepeace79 said:


> *And my baby daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


> And my baby daddy


 

What's his name? Is this guy Polynesian?


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, my husband's name is Troy Polamalu and he's Samoan



jamaraa said:


> What's his name? Is this guy Polynesian?


----------



## FelaShrine (Nov 21, 2009)

this thread. Thanks OP!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Some more "unexpected" Andre 2-3s 

*Jimmy Page*















*Janis Joplin*









*Helena Bonham-Carter*













*Tim Burton...her old man and a fellow "frizzy"*


----------



## Bint Yusef (Nov 21, 2009)

I hope nobody is inspired to look like Tim Burton,


----------



## chokolate miss (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> You must be new here?  Well 2-3s aren't exactly being celebrated much these days here, so that's why I said it. I was teasing her a bit.
> 
> I think it's good to celebrate the textures across the gamut because members here fit across the gamut too.


 
I agree, this is some beautiful hair posted here as well as in the other thread. That is the problem with a lot of society. No one can seem to see the beauty in others, especially if the beauty is not similar to one's own.

Keep the pics coming ladies!

Side note: could some of the resistance stem from the fact that some of the inspiration photos are of non African-Americans? It's silly to me, but I'm just asking...


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 21, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> I have to say I'm partial to the type 3:s


 

Ok, I thought that third pic was Keira Knightley in brownface. Funny how many faces in entertainment and beauty are interchangeableble in terms of "look" but for the skintone. 

HEr hair looks similar to the way mine is 3-4 days post-wash (i.e. fuzzier and less defined, but also more textured. My hair on the day of the wash is way too thin and fine for my tastes).


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 21, 2009)

Um, Miss Jamaraa, I know you did not overlook my boy Brian:
















The Polynesians and actors are all gorg, but your rock n roll contributions ensure this is one thread on LHCF my daddy would enjoy reading!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

chokolate miss said:


> I agree, this is some beautiful hair posted here as well as in the other thread. That is the problem with a lot of society. No one can seem to see the beauty in others, especially if the beauty is not similar to one's own.
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies!
> 
> *Side note: could some of the resistance stem from the fact that some of the inspiration photos are of non African-Americans? It's silly to me, but I'm just asking...*


 

Nope. *I've* only done people of African descent prior to this thread personally (not only AAs of course)...it's a texture thing, not a race thing. IMHO. IIRC, this is the 1st Andre 2-3 inspo thread in many a moon.

If people have objections to Blacks not of American descent...well, what can't I say?  We're not the only Blacks in the world!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> Um, Miss Jamaraa, I know you did not overlook my boy Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How could I forget *Brian May?* I had someone else in mind. LOL....amazing how much kinky hair is in the UK!  I'm just stoked that I have an excuse to bring Rog and Plant to LHCF! Never thought I'd see the day! The Who fan in me forced me...I swear! 

Glad there's some rock fans around here!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

chokolate miss said:


> I agree, this is some beautiful hair posted here as well as in the other thread. That is the problem with a lot of society. No one can seem to see the beauty in others, especially if the beauty is not similar to one's own.
> 
> Keep the pics coming ladies!
> 
> Side note: could some of the resistance stem from the fact that some of the inspiration photos are of non African-Americans? It's silly to me, but I'm just asking...




Weird...I don't see any resistance in this thread. Never even thought about it until someone brought it up.

Anyway, my favorite type 3 EVER:


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite type 2 ever:


----------



## anon123 (Nov 21, 2009)

Kusare said:


>



This is the girl on iCarly, right?  I love that little girl's hair.  Is this her natural texture?  She seems to usually wear it in giant curl rollersets, too pretty:


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

Just saw this thread.  I have some pics to share.





















http://i38.tinypic.com/2cqg0eo.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i34.tinypic.com/1198q3c.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/mskhap.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i33.tinypic.com/2ytz05x.jpg


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

Dominican Women on the island are my favorite 2/3's


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Isaac Mizrahi*
*w/ Azzedine Alaia...VERY much "Andre 3s" (if not 4s)...BOTH*

















Azzedine Alaia w/....










Rock guy 4 the late great *Marc Bolan *(T Rex) LOL..it was the glam rock era


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My favorite type 2 ever:


 
My homegurl SJP. I believe she's actually a type 3.


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

Snoop Dog with a wash and go


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> Sno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are Snoop and Real an Andre type 3?


----------



## Nayna (Nov 21, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Just saw this thread. I have some pics to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> Dominican Women on the island are my favorite 2/3's



How can you tell she's a type 3? That looks like a roller set.


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

Tuareg Children and young girls











The men are very alluring too bad we can't see their faces most of the time.


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> How can you tell she's a type 3? That looks like a roller set.


 

I mainly look at the eyebrows.  She's no 4.


----------



## djanae (Nov 21, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Just saw this thread.  I have some pics to share.



Had a color purple moment when I saw this. 
"Harpo, who dis woman?" LOL

her hair is big and gorgeous though, who is she?


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> My homegurl SJP. I believe she's actually a type 3.



Really? Hairtyping has never been my thing, so I'll take your word for it. 
I stan for season 3 Carrie Bradshaw's hair. That last pic is from season 3.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

djanae said:


> Had a color purple moment when I saw this.
> "Harpo, who dis woman?" LOL
> 
> her hair is big and gorgeous though, who is she?



Here's her blog: http://afractionoffashion.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 21, 2009)

Mika!!!
I don't know what type he is...2..3a? I dunno. But I love his hair. 

















And B. Scott!!


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> I mainly look at the eyebrows. She's no 4.


 
what is it about the eyebrows that u can tell?


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> I mainly look at the eyebrows.  She's no 4.




okay


----------



## Dposh167 (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I stan for season 3 Carrie Bradshaw's hair. That last pic is from season 3.


 
 ME TOO!....it was so big and curly. i loved it when she wore it that way with all her cute clothes and those gold earrings. carrie was bad! can't no one tell me anything


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

One of my fav blondes *Chloe Sevigny*
*







*
*



*

*Lou Doillon*





























w/ her mother Jane Birkin (yup..the purse )


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

The Afar people of the Dankil another favorite.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> I mainly look at the eyebrows. She's no 4.


 
Eyebrows?  Most folks' eyebrows are straight. I've never seen "nappy" eyebrows?  Post some gurl...seriously!


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 21, 2009)

*Joy Denalane* (my fav pic of her hair)










*Brooke Kerr*











*Sydney Poitier*






*Sherri Saum*






*Sophina Brown*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> How can you tell she's a type 3? That looks like a roller set.


 
If she were an Andre type 4, based *solely* on what I read at LHCF, she'd not be able to achive that level of straightness and "swag" w/ just a rollerset. LOL..if I'm wrong, blame the source (here!) 

Given where she's from (DR), the likelihood is that she's an Andre 3.


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Eyebrows?  Most folks' eyebrows are straight. I've never seen "nappy" eyebrows?  Post some gurl...seriously!


 

Girl just being funny.  I know her, she lives near my sponsor child.  She's looking for an overseas hubby.  She's a 3.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

nvm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 21, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> Just saw this thread.  I have some pics to share.


The lady in the first pic has a youtube page....georgeous hair.

Second lady is pure drool worthy hair!  *passes out*


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> If she were an Andre type 4, based *solely* on what I read at LHCF, *she'd not be able to achive that level of straightness and "swag" w/ just a rollerset. LOL..if I'm wrong, blame the source (here!) *
> 
> Given where she's from (DR), the likelihood is that she's an Andre 3.



My hair gets fairly straight w/ a rollerset.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> The lady in the first pic has a youtube page....georgeous hair.
> 
> Second lady is pure drool worthy hair!  *passes out*



What's her youtube page?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2009)

My bestie (I can't help it )wants to know his hairtype? We're guessing a 3b/c?


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 21, 2009)

He's cute ^^^^


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

Afar man


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Ethiopian/Somali women and kids (check the henna usage )*

























*



*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> My bestie (I can't help it )wants to know his hairtype? We're guessing a 3b/c?


 
Tell him he's Daltrey-Plant type...ya know, *ROCKSTAR*!  Cuz he's quite attractive, dare I say! He's probably an Andre 3b if I understand his system correctly. I'm curious what others will say.

He's rockstar...that I DO know fo sho!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Tell him he's Daltrey-Plant type...ya know, *ROCKSTAR*!  Cuz he's quite attractive, dare I say! He's probably an Andre 3b if I understand his system correctly. I'm curious what others will say.
> 
> He's rockstar...that I DO know fo sho!


Dead on, he's a total metal head rockstar.And he has the cutest Aussie accent. I love him to death, he has a heart of gold. 
BLAH. Enough of that.  

3b? Thanks! I figured as much! In the very, very back at his nape, he has a lot of tighter curlies, almost 3C but majority rules!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^ His texture is tighter than some of the Ethiopian and Somalis I posted, so you know you're on the right track in the middle 3s I'd say.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 21, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> My bestie (I can't help it )wants to know his hairtype? We're guessing a 3b/c?


Mostly 3a with some 3b.  He even looks to have some 2 in there.


----------



## chokolate miss (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Weird...*I don't see any resistance in this thread.* Never even thought about it until someone brought it up.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite type 3 EVER:


 
I agree and understand that. I was simply saying if there was to be resistance could that have been one of the reasons.

...glad that this thread is growing...and is it me or do some of the nicest heads of hear seem to be on men? LOL maybe they do lo-mani!


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

Remember her






Indian singer from the UK.  I love her music.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Sarah Jessica Parker...Square Pegs era (real texture and color)*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> Remember her


 
  She had GREAT hair. She puts me in mind of Lenny, Lisa, Eagle Eye and that whole gang.


----------



## Ozma (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I'm tired of the average celebs, here's someone you may have no heard of...*Tony Alva*...skateboard legend
> 
> Back in da day
> 
> ...




I was a huge fan of his and later Christian Hosoi and Tony Hawk. Dogtown and Z-Boys is one of my favorite films.


----------



## Computer Blue (Nov 21, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


> And my baby daddy



Love this thread! Ya'll already posted my favorites
 I hate football but "Ima" have to pay more attention to him!


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Naughty thread *Lucia*....but I'm game. Here's one of my fav SUPER longhairs, tall chicks, and fashion designers
> 
> *L'wren Scott *fashion designer and Mick Jagger's old lady. How long is her hair, you ask? Well she's *6'4 barefoot! *




Now that's what I'm talking about! I am not impressed by your buttlength hair when you're 5'1" and all head and shoulders!!! Gimme some Amazonian, long-necked ladies with long hair! 

More rock guys - Omar and Cedric of At the Drive-In/The Mars Volta:





















Omar reppin' for Puerto Rico.

The one time I met Sarah Jessica Parker, we talked about how she's like the celebrity patron saint of curls. She jokingly apologized for disappointing me because she was wearing her hair straight. I told her that it looked really good and that I was planning on blowing mine out in a few days. She said, "Don't you dare! Your curls are beautiful...I wouldn't do anything to them!" Boy was I floating on Cloud NINE!


----------



## princessnad (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> If she were an Andre type 4, based *solely* on what I read at LHCF, she'd not be able to achive that level of straightness and "swag" w/ just a rollerset. LOL..if I'm wrong, blame the source (here!)
> 
> Given where she's from (DR), the likelihood is that she's an Andre 3.



#butisyouserioustho


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about! I am not impressed by your buttlength hair when you're 5'1" and all head and shoulders!!! Gimme some Amazonian, long-necked ladies with long hair!
> 
> More rock guys - Omar and Cedric of At the Drive-In/The Mars Volta:
> 
> ...


 

Dang gurl...these cats got HURR! I'm like ...they're working the 'fro tho.

SJP has lovely hair...I've always admired it from the Square Pegs era onwards. It's so thick and healthy. No matter what she does or how she chooses to wear it, it always seems in tip top shape. I'm glad she was so nice to you. She seems like "good people" from all I hear.

About L'wren, I just thought some would like to see just how meaursing length is so based on height/body proportions. On her, her hair is about waist length, but on almost anyone else...who knows?!  She's like a foot taller than the average woman!


----------



## Ozma (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> My fav rock gods 1 *Robert Plant*...who said Andre type 2-3 have to be Black!



My O.B.D. (original baby daddy)


----------



## Victorian (Nov 21, 2009)

If we're posting curly-headed rock gods, then we can't leave out Soundgarden back in the day:




Including my favorite singer of all time (of ALL TIME) : Chris Cornell










And Claudio Sanchez of Coheed and Cambria (someone here has him in there avi).  His hair is what originally stopped me from channel surfing past MTV once years ago, so I could see who the heck that was


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2009)

^^ YUM!

Gorgeous hair posted in this thread!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Camila Pitanga-Brazilian Actress


























Camila Bigpic







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_NalqrVIvg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp902cnoPkY&feature=related
Yes that's Rodrigo Santoro from Charlie's Angel's and 300, playing with her.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm2Dq5ycIvo


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 21, 2009)

Jessica from saved by the bell










Flight of the Conchords





Gael Monfils French tennis player (was in 08' french open)
His hair may be either 4 or 1 though.





Hillary from Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Zawaj (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG I found my hair twin!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the not celebrating 2/3's is b/c the media plays that type up as closer to the ideal straight hair, but people who have 2/3 hair have nothing to do with that, and all types of hair are beautiful all have pros and cons.  

For those who think that type 1 hair is so easy and great, I have a yt friend who has thick type 1 hair, she complains all the time that she needs a perm cause she can't curl it, can't style it, and it won't even hold a wave much less curl.  Even when she layers on the hairspray and products, yes she has that swing and body and no she doesn't have the flat, thin almost balding straight  limp hair.  But that's all it does, is lay straight, all the time, if she had 1c with a touch of 2a then it could prob hold a curl, but she's absolutely sick of it. I have a weave type 1 silky and I'm sick of it laying straight and doing nothing, I couldn't even get it, to curl on high heat, it's so frustrating and makes me appreciate my curly pouffy, thick, spongy hair even more. Her hair looks like this woman's hair


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Zawaj said:


> OMG I found my hair twin!



Who Corbin Bleu  j/k


----------



## Zawaj (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Who Corbin Bleu  j/k



Man I wish !! Mine is too embarrassing to say . But it's not Gael Monfils


----------



## varaneka (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


>


oh yes Mya I love her hair.  
Cobin B is on point with his hair too, actually I noticed alot of men are more on ;oint with their hair reggie's then some of the ladies out there.

Im so surprised at  how fast this thread blew up.


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucia said:


> Madison Pettis she's a child actress she was in Game Plan with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, she's black and mexican.



She also plays the President's daughter on Corey in the House on the Disney Channel.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

oh God

I'm just so friggin confused with these hair types. And I AM dead serious,  I see 3 and 4 in my hair when I look at pics,  I swear to God I feel that I am a 4 without product and a 3 with, which I dont see how that counts, when I cant wear my hair loose with tons of product??....oh well whatever

I no longer claim a hair type.....I am done

Lord I done been told I 'don't' want to be a 3 now because I cant relate with all these loose bouncy springy curly 3's ......I have heard it all now LOL

But I dont see my hair in these pics

My hair does not do like most of these pics

I'm really starting to think there is another hair type all together and I'm it! LOL


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackCardinal said:


> If we're posting curly-headed rock gods, then we can't leave out Soundgarden back in the day:
> 
> Including my favorite singer of all time (of ALL TIME) : Chris Cornell
> 
> ...


 Ok someone tell me what exact type these two are?

or is this a mix or something?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Nov 21, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> ,  I swear to God I feel that I am a 4 without product and a 3 with, which I dont see how that counts, when I cant wear my hair loose with tons of product??....oh well whatever


Do you have a picture of your hair without product? Your hair has the shine and coil of a 3! Maybe it's a mostly 3/slight 4 mixture?? There are so many types smushed together on one head!


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 21, 2009)

Keri Russell
















Lark Voorhies






Randoms
















Absolute gorgeousness






Now time for me to find pics for the type 4 thread.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> Do you have a picture of your hair without product? Your hair has the shine and coil of a 3! Maybe it's a mostly 3/slight 4 mixture?? There are so many types smushed together on one head!


yes from years ago......better yet

a live vid , although I hate the vid,  Im'a just go ahead and post it , I am claiming 3c in the Vid but only cause that's what I been told 

But you will see in the vid my hair is soaking wet, I mean dripping wet, I really dont see the curls of a 3 and that's even sopping wet , only a little, but really my hair is just poof! but dry w/no product I am no longer a 3 LOL

I say in the vid it's very curly, but I don't really have defined curls at all  , just on the ends, or very very tiny coils 

I dunno I'm confused, imo my hair is tightly coiled and yes I am serious. I mean in comparison to all the 3 pics I see

I have yet to fully find what I truly feel is my total hair twin  So I haven't typed my hair for myself, only thru what other's say. if that makes sense.......

eta , oops here is the vid

http://www.youtube.com/user/IRRISISTABLBTCH#p/u/13/KdLxlc-zvaQ


----------



## Victorian (Nov 21, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Ok someone tell me what exact type these two are?
> 
> or is this a mix or something?



You know, when I was posting him I was trying to figure out what type he would be 
When it's all wild like in those pics I posted it almost looks like it could be a 4 brushed out, but other times the curl pattern is clearly bigger than a type 4.  I don't know...

It's so huuuuge and fluffy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSe8Jqqkkok&feature=channel
I notice it gets less defined when it's longer, and more defined when shorter.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucia said:


> I think the not celebrating 2/3's is b/c the media plays that type up as closer to the ideal straight hair, but people who have 2/3 hair have nothing to do with that, and all types of hair are beautiful all have pros and cons.
> 
> For those who think that type 1 hair is so easy and great, I have a yt friend who has thick type 1 hair, she complains all the time that she needs a perm cause she can't curl it, can't style it, and it won't even hold a wave much less curl.  Even when she layers on the hairspray and products, yes she has that swing and body and no she doesn't have the flat, thin almost balding straight  limp hair.  But that's all it does, is lay straight, all the time, if she had 1c with a touch of 2a then it could prob hold a curl, but she's absolutely sick of it. I have a weave type 1 silky and I'm sick of it laying straight and doing nothing, I couldn't even get it, to curl on high heat, it's so frustrating and makes me appreciate my curly pouffy, thick, spongy hair even more. Her hair looks like this woman's hair


Lucia I love that you have NEVER ever been caught up in hair types


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackCardinal said:


> You know, when I was posting him I was trying to figure out what type he would be
> When it's all wild like in those pics I posted it almost looks like it could be a 4 brushed out, but other times the curl pattern is clearly bigger than a type 4.  I don't know...
> 
> It's so huuuuge and fluffy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSe8Jqqkkok&feature=channel
> I notice it gets less defined when it's longer, and more defined when shorter.


 girl this mess is confusing to me

I can kinda see my hair in those pics though

thats why I asked


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 21, 2009)

My hair idol...Stacy Dash.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, I forgot Naveen Andrews.

I liked his hair best when it was really long.






But he's since cut it. It's still nice though.
















And straightened:







Iresistible, I don't think you go anywhere on the hair-typing system. But I think alot of people are like that. IMO, Andre left too many holes in his hair typing system.


----------



## Bella_Atl (Nov 21, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Oh, I forgot Naveen Andrews.
> 
> I liked his hair best when it was really long.
> 
> ...


 
OMG that man is SEXY!!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Lucia I love that you have NEVER ever been caught up in hair types



You're siggy pics are gorgeous BTW. 
Yeah and I've kept my sanity too, I tried to type it for a minute then said forgetaboutit.
I know I'm a mixture of diff hair types, races so I don't even try to classify my hair. It's big, curly, kinky pouffy spongy and curls up when washed without product, frizzes when dry and messed with, let Andre type that for me.  

I think Andre should have kept his mouth shut actually, we knew there was straight, wavy, curly, kinky and mixtures of them all before he came along.  He comes off as a know-it-all, cause there are types 0, 4c, 5a-c and probably a type 6 Andre's not God he doesn't know who all's out there.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucia said:


> *I think the not celebrating 2/3's is b/c the media plays that type up as closer to the ideal straight hair, but people who have 2/3 hair have nothing to do with that, and all types of hair are beautiful all have pros and cons. *


 
I think it depends on the look of the moment. Many of these folks have straightened their hair over the years. Some I had a time of it finding their hair in it's unstraightened state cuz in recent years super straight has been in. In the 80s-90s it wasn't, as so many pics here attest! 

Roger Daltrey in particular went thru a period of time (mod era) where he was bone straight and bleached blonde to fit the look of the times. LOL..he had to go "transition" he'd so radically altered his hair.

I think 2-3 hair types are seen more simply because they are more common in our society whereas 1s and 4s are relatively rare overall. I never thought that type 1 hair was ever idolized.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> How could I forget *Brian May?* I had someone else in mind. LOL....amazing how much kinky hair is in the UK!  I'm just stoked that I have an excuse to bring Rog and Plant to LHCF! Never thought I'd see the day! The Who fan in me forced me...I swear!
> 
> Glad there's some rock fans around here!


 
Yup, big classic rock fan here....what passes for rock in our current musical climate---er, no. 

 You're forgiven for your egregious oversight of Master May, hmmmph. 

And funny note about ("White") British kinksters: my uncle was married to an Englishwoman with a red frizzy mane of tiny little zigzags...I wouldn't even call them curls. It was basically very fine, fly-away and thin Andre-4-ish hair. Well, two of their kids turned out with manes Andre would call 3c/4a: both blonde, though, not red. The funny thing is that when people find out their ethnic mix, they say, "Oh it looks like except for color, you got your father's hair." But the inside joke is that they probably equally if not moreso got it from their mother! 



BeetleBug said:


> Just saw this thread. I have some pics to share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think I just had a hair-induced orgasm. These are my curl pattern only each one is about 3x as thick as mine. I HATE HAVING THIN HAIR! I coulda been one of these ladies, I coulda been a contenda....


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Oh, I forgot Naveen Andrews.
> 
> I liked his hair best when it was really long.
> 
> ...


 
*Naveen AND his hair !*

 Tho I posted on this thread, I don't buy into his system at all. It's way too simplistic for any accurate use, IMHO, but I know what people mean aesthetically by type X. I figure they're talking more of a look given the fact that many people have several textures on their head. At the very most, his system describes aesthethics rather than functional as I see it. His system has caused much distress and yet here we are...people who still have to take care of what's on our heads!


----------



## aegis (Nov 21, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I think all hair textures are great given the head they're on takes care of it!  I think we can go to one extreme to celebrate one type because it usually isn't celebrated; however, I don't play that. Beautiful hair is beautiful hair. We have hair like all these shown here w/ the members, so why shouldn't this be celebrated too? *Nobody should feel left out, IMHO.*



i don't get it. how are 2s and 3s not celebrated?
i see them in the media all the time. most the people posted are famous. if you got into a thread about people with 4 hair they're not. it's just random models. how many famous women wear their 4b hair in the media? not many. how many with 2-3 hair wear their hair out? many more.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

*Jorge Garcia...Hurley from Lost...righteous mane*
*






*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 21, 2009)

aegis said:


> i don't get it. how are 2s and 3s not celebrated?
> i see them in the media all the time. most the people posted are famous. if you got into a thread about people with 4 hair they're not. it's just random models. how many famous women wear their 4b hair in the media? not many. how many with 2-3 hair wear their hair out? many more.


 
Yes, but I'm not talking about "the media"..I'm talking about here. On any thread most of the people I post are famous...why cuz I'm not checking for people's hair in real life. *When I post 4s, I post famous ones too! They are mostly men, granted, but famous type 4s aren't all that rare, IMHO.* Can only speak for me, but this is the only thread of it's type here in recent memory for me.


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont think I saw my girl Kelis up in here


*******NSFW*******


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> Yup, big classic rock fan here....what passes for rock in our current musical climate---er, no.
> 
> You're forgiven for your egregious oversight of Master May, hmmmph.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh you're STILL a contenda lady...thin hair is great too! 

So I'm forgiven about Brian May...I thought Marc Bolan would make up for it. I guess I was right! (Notice how much he, Bolan, and Pagey remind you of each other...uncanny)

*I think either the kinkier haired Brits are simply NOT all that rare or they all become rock stars*...whaddya think?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

purplepeace79 said:


> I dont think I saw my girl Kelis up in here


Umm 

LOL this is close to real porn not just hair porn


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> I think I just had a hair-induced orgasm. These are my curl pattern only each one is about 3x as thick as mine. I HATE HAVING THIN HAIR! I coulda been one of these ladies, I coulda been a contenda....


I didnt find the original post

but those first 3 look like a close call between some 4's I have seen and 3's

Definitely the third pic

this is why like Lucia, I am now done with figuring out hair types

I am no longer a hair type


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2009)

Dayum that's PORN both kinds


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> I hope nobody is inspired to look like Tim Burton,


 
Why not? I love his hair...it's his signature.  Burton's hair is definitely in the spirit of using what you got rather than what somebody else's got! 

He reminds me of fellow director Jim Jarmusch in this way. Jim went grey very young, but never dyed and his white hair is instantly recognizable.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Polynesian tresses...Tahiti (mostly) If I could trade any other hair tfor my own...here it is.. Prepare to drool!


I do relate with some of these pics too, the mix of hair

its very beautiful!


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I didnt find the original post
> 
> but those first 3 look like a close call between some 4's I have seen and 3's
> 
> ...


 
I am completely with you in your confusion. I have seen several of your youTube vids in the past, and I can't really see the texture close up because of the lighting, but I noticed that, like mine, it is an undefined cloud without product in it. 

Personally, I don't think Andre or any of his terminology-adopters would ever classify me as a 4, though. I have several sections of hair that they would call 3b, but which I just call "longer, loopier curls a la Julianna Marguilies." 

To be honest, the "typing" system I've used for years has been just that: a celebrity-based one. People know what I'm talking about when I say "I am a Scary Spice with some Julianna Marguilies/Jordin Sparks mixed in." 

Also, my hair changes with and without product, as you said in another thread. But, more importantly to me, it is radically different in texture and curl pattern from its wet/after-shower state to its third day after washing state. The few people who see my hair damp are shocked at its long, loopy, droopy, wavy-curliness and fine texture. They cannot mentally connect it with the tightly coiled, much more "textured" mane I have a few days later. To be honest, I can't even mentally connect it!

See also my comment on Kelis, below.



purplepeace79 said:


> I dont think I saw my girl Kelis up in here


 
Iris/Irresistable, see that loose black hair on the very bottom? I think Andre would call that a 3b, and that's what I have mixed into the Scary Spicier spirals. 

But see, the beauty of *MY*  system (look out, Andre!) is that if you have similarly mixed up curls, all you need to do is say "Kelis is my type" (and hope everyone's heard of the celeb you invoke.)



jamaraa said:


> Ahh you're STILL a contenda lady...thin hair is great too!


 
AWWWW, thank you! That really made my day. :Rose: It's hard to keep the faith when there are so many lusciously thick heads in all these siggies and threads, and to know that I genetically/hereditarily can't get my hair thicker (or stop it thinning, short of Rogaine).



jamaraa said:


> *I think either the kinkier haired Brits are simply NOT all that rare or they all become rock stars*...whaddya think?


 
Or royalty. Remember your Princess Anne post?

TO your point: BWAHAHAHAHA!I just pictured my sparrow-like British auntie in a rock band. She already has the hair. She needs to lose the paisley scarves, first, however.

I would love a "British Kinky" conglomerate band, with all of the aforementioned four dudes and more, united by hair. You know they're vain about their hair, too, or else why else would so many rockers still be sportin' their styles of yesteryear? Brian May for one is still wearing his floppy 'fro with pride. And I'd be crushed if he cut it.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> I am completely with you in your confusion. I have seen several of your youTube vids in the past, and I can't really see the texture close up because of the lighting, but I noticed that, like mine, it is an undefined cloud without product in it.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Andre or any of his terminology-adopters would ever classify me as a 4, though. I have several sections of hair that they would call 3b, but which I just call "longer, loopier curls a la Julianna Marguilies."
> 
> ...


 U just called it girl,  thats what it is for me-trying to make a mental connection and I cant


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Alright, for all you thinner ladies with spiral curls, I happend to be watching an informercial featuring Karyn Bryant (don't know where she's famous from, sorry): 











It doesn't look super-thin, but it's something more achievable than some of these glorious manes making me drool in this thread.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry , Iris, we were posting at the same time.

I'm hesistant to put up pics in the hair twin thread (first because I'd have to trek to my sister's to use her camera) because I really don't know who exactly I'm supposed to be matching to--people with hair that looks like mine damp and without product? If so, I'll be looking for wavy, fine, looser curls. Someone whose hair looks like mine a day after wash? (it will be defined small, and semi-shining spirals like the Karyn Bryant pics above). Someone whose hair looks like mine a few days after my wash (those pics I was drooling over, only much thinner)? 

At what point is our hair THE MOST "our hair-like?"


----------



## Bene (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Jorge Garcia...Hurley from Lost...righteous mane*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




This has me grinning like an idiot


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> What's her youtube page?



Her name is Kabrinam.....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEjhyyOXe6Q

Is she a model or something?  I didn't know her pics were out there like that?  I just recognized the pic because I'm subscribed to her channel.



Irresistible said:


> yes from years ago......better yet
> 
> a live vid , although I hate the vid,  Im'a just go ahead and post it , I am claiming 3c in the Vid but only cause that's what I been told
> 
> ...



I was thinking about how confused I am about hair type the other day.  What's confusing to me is that it seems that most curlies have better hang to their curls than I do.  Even those with a smaller curl pattern.  It confusing because you would think that mine would hang longer if my curl was looser and the fact that my hair is past waist but it shrinks up major.  Example.....Brooke Kerr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....her hair hangs so nicely but she has small ringlets.....mine just gets big, shrinks up to my shoulders and looks triangle'ish.



jamaraa said:


> Yes, but I'm not talking about "the media"..I'm talking about here. On any thread most of the people I post are famous...why cuz I'm not checking for people's hair in real life. *When I post 4s, I post famous ones too! They are mostly men, granted, but famous type 4s aren't all that rare, IMHO.* Can only speak for me, but this is the only thread of it's type here in recent memory for me.


I understood what you meant and I agree.  I really saw it after that thread came out not long ago and most people here said they won't listen to the advise of a type 3erplexed.  I was like that's it for me then, I wasted years here trying to help just to find out most people wouldn't even take my rambling into consideration, lol.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Her name is Kabrinam.....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEjhyyOXe6Q
> 
> Is she a model or something?  I didn't know her pics were out there like that?  I just recognized the pic because I'm subscribed to her channel.
> 
> ...


Poka and those of us that have been around here long enough know this shift in things around here is not a positive thing and not how things should be.....It's getting tiring for many of us

eta and yeah, the hang with this hair type is very confusing, thats exactly part of my confusion


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


>



What type of hair is this?  I'm really curious. If you don't like the Andre system, I'd be interested in any other description.  It looks like straight hair that has little bends all down the length.  Is this what lightly wavy/curly hair looks like when brushed out?  Or what?


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

*Janelle from Real World*











*Kelis*






*Unknown model*






*Singer Mayaeni*


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> What type of hair is this?  I'm really curious. If you don't like the Andre system, I'd be interested in any other description. * It looks like straight hair that has little bends all down the length.  Is this what lightly wavy/curly hair looks like when brushed out?  Or what?*


That's what it looks like to me.  My hair would be kinda similar w/a blow-out or if I banded it.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Poka and those of us that have been around here long enough know this shift in things around here is not a positive thing and not how things should be.....It's getting tiring for many of us
> 
> eta and yeah, the hang with this hair type is very confusing, thats exactly part of my confusion


Yeah the turn around is crazy.  I've learned so much from all hair types and i wouldn't be where I'm at if I was so closed minded.

I'm glad I'm not the only one confused w/hang.  Let me tell you who really had me confused.....I mean I was pondering over that thing, lol.  

Teri from the biracial site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....beautiful hair.  Not sure of her length but I think I'm pretty close to her but her hang time is ......AND her curls look smaller in size or very similar to mine.  My hair would never hang that long I don't care what I did, it would be up to my shoulders or maybe to my armpit on a good day, lol.  I dunno....maybe I'm missing something about this hair type stuff.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> What type of hair is this?  I'm really curious. If you don't like the Andre system, I'd be interested in any other description.  It looks like straight hair that has little bends all down the length.  Is this what lightly wavy/curly hair looks like when brushed out?  Or what?



Yes, that's similar to what my brushed out hair looks like 




Pokahontas said:


> Yeah the turn around is crazy. I've learned so much from all hair types and i wouldn't be where I'm at if I was so closed minded.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one confused w/hang. Let me tell you who really had me confused.....I mean I was pondering over that thing, lol.
> 
> Teri from the biracial site.....beautiful hair.  Not sure of her length but I think I'm pretty close to her but her hang time is ......AND her curls look smaller in size or very similar to mine. My hair would never hang that long I don't care what I did, it would be up to my shoulders or maybe to my armpit on a good day, lol. I dunno....maybe I'm missing something about this hair type stuff.



I agree, it's not always curl size that determines the "hang" factor...some people have tiny curls like her and it hangs. Others have bigger curls like us and it really doesn't hang at all. Maybe it's the diameter of the strands that make a difference?

Some also have more "durable" curls. My curls are easily frizzed out and turns to loose flat waves. Other people can sleep on their curls and whatnot and still have curls that hold together.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Yeah the turn around is crazy.  I've learned so much from all hair types and i wouldn't be where I'm at if I was so closed minded.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one confused w/hang.  Let me tell you who really had me confused.....I mean I was pondering over that thing, lol.
> 
> ...


Exactly

you know what, it's good to know that I am not the only 3 confused and has hair that behaves differently from just about every single 3type I see.  This is also why I give up on typing! I am my own hair type now


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, that's similar to what my brushed out hair looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it all quite interesting, not to mention confusing, lol.  Maybe I'll look more into it for a better understanding.

The reason I mentoned curl size was because I'm thinking the tighter the curl the more it shrinks up because of the tighter coil you know.  I see there's more to it than that, lol.  

Yeah I know all about the frizzy curls.  I looked at my hair close and I have the large flat waves you speak of all the way down to the last few inches where it forms a tight corkscrew curl.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Yeah the turn around is crazy.  I've learned so much from all hair types and i wouldn't be where I'm at if I was so closed minded.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one confused w/hang.  Let me tell you who really had me confused.....I mean I was pondering over that thing, lol.
> 
> ...




That _is_ interesting.  Her curls are pencil-sized. Maybe her hair is less dense than yours.  I think density factors into how much the hair hangs.  Which is in part why when people get "tunnel cuts" or layers, their hair hangs lower.  Her hair seems to be below booty length stretched, so it might also be a bit longer.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

My naked hair hangs very similar to hers.  I actually think she might be my hair twin.
















Her hair is .


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> My naked hair hangs very similar to hers.  I actually think she might be my hair twin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also something close to what my naked hair would be......close.... exact?..... I dunno , but close


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Yes, that's similar to what my brushed out hair looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I wonder does the coarseness (thickness/diameter of the hair strand) of the hair has anything to do with the hair hanging too? Like thicker strands tend to be "heavier"; therefore, they hang more than light weight, fine strands? LOL, I dunno. 

I think my hair hangs okay, but no where as well as Teri's hair. I have shrinkage but I don't think it's major. I find her hair to be so gorgeous, but I know my hair will never look like that, but she definitely has my dream hair:


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 22, 2009)

^^^^^I think that hair is very pretty Poka!! 
But I know how frustrating shrinkage can be...


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Also something close to what my naked hair would be......close.... exact?..... I dunno , but close



We're getting closer Iris.  Maybe we'll have to make up our own hair type.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> *I wonder does the coarseness (thickness/diameter of the hair strand) of the hair has anything to do with the hair hanging too? Like thicker strands tend to be "heavier"; therefore, they hang more than light weight, fine strands?* LOL, I dunno.
> 
> I think my hair hangs okay, but no where as well as Teri's hair. I have shrinkage but I don't think it's major. I find her hair to be so gorgeous, but I know my hair will never look like that, but she definitely has my dream hair:



I've always thought the same thing.  My hair is really fine, fly-away and has no weight so that could be part of the reason.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> We're getting closer Iris.  Maybe we'll have to make up our own hair type.


Gurl that's all I can think now


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I've always thought the same thing.  My hair is really fine, fly-away and has no weight so that could be part of the reason.


yup light weight here too , w/no product, just like a poof of cotton candy

so there should be a weight included with the hair strand to the type-that's at least one distinction we have made LOL

I'm sure there are more too


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I've always thought the same thing. My hair is really fine, fly-away and has no weight so that could be part of the reason.


 

My strands are thick/coarse to medium in size and can actually feel heavy at times (to the point of giving me a headache and neck pain), especially when wet.  

Hmm...  Interesting question ladies.  

*Pokahontas*, you and *Irresistible* have gorgeous hair.  Why won't you two add pictures to this thread?


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas hit the nail right on the HEAD (pun alert). 

Every single time I lay eyes on Brooke Kerr, Teri et al, I am wondering to myself why in the heck my curls have never and will never travel that far down my back. 

Now personally, I don't care about super long length; just below shoulder length has always been great for me. (I do care a lot about thickness, but that's whole 'nother saga). 

But it's always been a great mystery how people with same exact or even MUCH smaller curls pattern than mine (we're talking smaller than pencil) can have curls down their back and to their butt. 

I remember asking this one girl back in high school what she did to get her hair to hang that long. She had similar curls to mine, only much more uniformly pencil-sized; no bigger, loopier ones mixed in like me. She also had much thicker hair. 

She told me: "I just use my Aussie conditioner as a leave-in."

This was the early 90s and this was the first time I had ever heard that you could use regular conditioner as a leave in. Ladies and gents, I ran right over to the Walgreens and got me some Aussie 3 Minute Miracle and started heaping it on to see if it gave the curls the weight needed to hang down like her mane.

Needless to say, it didn't. 

Before the past month (when I self-trimmed), I have not had a haircut in 6-7 years. And in all that time, my curls have never traveled further down my back than just below shoulder. They always, without fail, shrink up to that length.

This lead me to believe that my hair grew at a snail's pace. I told everyone "my hair just won't grow."

 Now I realize that my hair had to have been growing all that time. zIt had to, right? 7 years? It just never visually manifested itself as longer.

And yes, my hair is very thin and fine when you examine it closely and recently after a wash. So maybe "density" definitely has something to do with it.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> yup light weight here too , w/no product, just like a poof of cotton candy
> 
> *so there should be a weight included with the hair strand to the type*-that's at least one distinction we have made LOL
> 
> I'm sure there are more too


 
lol, cute.  My wet hair would definitely be considered overweight.


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Also something close to what my naked hair would be......close.... exact?..... I dunno , but close


 

Yup, that model has hair quite similar to mine, too...a few days after I wash, though. And hers is much thicker (broken record).


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> Pokahontas hit the nail right on the HEAD (pun alert).
> 
> Every single time I lay eyes on Brooke Kerr, Teri et al, I am wondering to myself why in the heck my curls have never and will never travel that far down my back.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting.  You're another person with fine hair that doesn't hang much? So it's true?  Is it safe to conclude that coarser/thicker strand hair tends to hang more due to it being heavier?

*Pokahontas*, interesting question.


----------



## Ganjababy (Nov 22, 2009)

My mouth is watering from all these hair porn


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry if any of these were already posted.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 22, 2009)

@Pokahontas ^^^^Oh yeah, how could I forget Sabina Karlsson


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> Pokahontas hit the nail right on the HEAD (pun alert).
> 
> Every single time I lay eyes on Brooke Kerr, Teri et al, I am wondering to myself why in the heck my curls have never and will never travel that far down my back.
> 
> ...



I think we're on to something guys.  

I bet your hair was growing.  As I got longer lengths my natural texture didn't move much (just got wider/bigger), even when I hit hip-length, that's why I gave up on my natural hair goal but I'm happy with the hair I have, shrinkage and all.


----------



## Cali*Rocks (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I think we're on to something guys.
> 
> I bet your hair was growing.  As I got longer lengths my natural texture didn't move much (just got wider/bigger), even when I hit hip-length, that's why I gave up on my natural hair goal but I'm happy with the hair I have, shrinkage and all.


wow ,  wider bigger here too, no hangtime, just growing outward and bigger by 'appearance' while loose, and only longer if stretched 

shoulder length stretches to hip


----------



## laurend (Nov 22, 2009)

LHCF member(Cateye's daughter)


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> What type of hair is this?  I'm really curious. If you don't like the Andre system, I'd be interested in any other description.  It looks like straight hair that has little bends all down the length.  Is this what lightly wavy/curly hair looks like when brushed out?  Or what?


That pic stood out to me too

to me, it reminds of a totally different hair type , like a 4 that is hanging and straight.  Very interesting.  its like a mixed hair type to me


----------



## dynamic1 (Nov 22, 2009)

@ Poka, your beautiful hair seems lighter and fluffier than Brooke Kerr's and Teri's.  Perhaps that is why it doesn't hang as much. Their hair even looks heavier. That could be due to product usage. I think porosity is a factor as well as strand diameter, density and thickness.  My sis' hair is looser than mine and I have more natural shrinkage.  But if we use the same styling products, my hair hangs more and takes forever to dry. My hair is thicker than hers too.  

Most pics we see (especially celebs and models) are on styled hair with products (i.e. finger styled). This is why I can never understand the issues people have with product usage.  Andre's book indicates type 3s need product to define the curl.   When they don't, the hair will frizz. (At times, I prefer frizz)  

I visit type 3 and 4 threads because I have both.  Some of the best advice was from women with a different curl pattern but with other similar characteristics.  

@Iris - do you use sulfate shampoos.  These really impact how my hair behaves.    It tends to frizz and spread vs. clump (if that makes any sense). 

Back to pic watching.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

mwedzi said:


> What type of hair is this? I'm really curious. If you don't like the Andre system, I'd be interested in any other description. It looks like straight hair that has little bends all down the length. Is this what lightly wavy/curly hair looks like when brushed out? Or what?


 

It's HER hair type , that's MY most accurate description. I honestly couldn't tell ya where I think it fits in the typing systems commonly used because it's not like the typical hair I see on a daily basis. It probably doesn't act like hair is "supposed" to act for X type. *My great grandma would have called it 'kinky straight" and that seems a pretty good description.*

However, I'm almost certain she did nothing to alter the texture. That's just how it comes out of her scalp. Plenty of Pacific folks have that sort of hair. *Tahiti is very humid....heat styling would last like 2.5 secs and surrender ungraciously! *


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

laurend said:


> LHCF member(Cateye's daughter)


 
This is *cat_eyes*' darling daughter. I've always loved her hair. I posted her on Big Bodacious Hair and she's perfect for her too!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> *I wonder does the coarseness (thickness/diameter of the hair strand) of the hair has anything to do with the hair hanging too? Like thicker strands tend to be "heavier"; therefore, they hang more than light weight, fine strands? LOL, I dunno.*
> 
> I think my hair hangs okay, but no where as well as Teri's hair.


 
I believe this to be true. The thicker the strand=the more the weight=hang. My Polynesian ladies all seem to have a very thick strand and tons of density, so no matter how "foofy" (my scientific terms ) their hair is, it hangs down after X length.

*Celina* your hair has tons of "hang" and probably "swang" too. LOL...duno what you're talking about chicka!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> I believe this to be true. The thicker the strand=the more the weight=hang. My Polynesian ladies all seem to have a very thick strand and tons of density, so no matter how "foofy" (my scientific terms ) their hair is, it hangs down after X length.
> 
> *Celina* your hair has tons of "hang" and probably "swang" too. LOL...duno what you're talking about chicka!


 
I do have hang and "swang", lol, but not to the extent of Teri's.  There's just so much variation in hair that it's hard to type.  I agree with *Irresistible* that there should be more factors that determine hair type instead of only curl size, because all of these things (porosity, density, "weight", etc.) combined make our hair what it is.

This may sound strange, but Teri appears to have a lot of stands of hair on her head.  The amount of strands people have on their heads varies, but Teri appears to have a lot. Even if my hair was Teri's length, I wouldn't appear to have as much because I have less strands.  lol

*Jamaraa*, it's nice to see you posting around here.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Real (Ahmad) and Chance (Kamal) Givens...Real=long; Chance=short




















































*Thanks Chaosbutterfly for this one! *


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rock star kids...*

*Karis Hunt Jagger*
















Karis and Marsha Hunt





*Alexandra (Bowie) Jones*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Since Neneh Cherry made the thread, how 'bout *Eagle Eye*? He's a rock star, a rock star's kid, and brother of one.  Hey *Flowerhair*...he's your fellow Swede! 






























*Neneh and Eagle Eye*









*Toure*...Eagle Eye's "American twin"..they remind me of each other for some reason









*Bonus Cool Slash pic*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rachel Roy*...fashion designer. She used to be married to Stacy's cousin, Damon Dash


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Paulo Goude...Grace Jones' son (Grace a grandma? )

























Paulo and Mariah





*Natt Weller*...son of Paul Weller and Dee C. Lee of The Jam/Style Council


















In case you wanted to know


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Rock cats 4*

*Jack White*




















*John Mayer*


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm so glad the type 2s and 3s have a picture thread! yay! (I don't know my hair type, but I'm most likely type 4) You guys have gorgeous hair! You guys are in the middle of ultra straight and ultra kinky...the middle road... best of both worlds!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Rock cats (and a chick) 5

*Robert Smith* (The Cure)

























*Sheryl Crow*..I've always thought La Crow had the bomb hair! 

























Earlier days w/ MJ as his backup singer


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 22, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> *Poka and those of us that have been around here long enough know this shift in things around here is not a positive thing and not how things should be....*.It's getting tiring for many of us
> 
> eta and yeah, the hang with this hair type is very confusing, thats exactly part of my confusion


 

Yep. 
And I also don't get the hair type thing. I have few curls unless I twirl them around my finger. My hair is wavy but I ain't a 2!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Salma Hayek*...Latinas in da house!  We need more Latinas...come on guys ics:


----------



## Bene (Nov 22, 2009)

I first noticed Salma's hair in Desperado. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> I understood what you meant and I agree. *I really saw it after that thread came out not long ago and most people here said they won't listen to the advise of a type 3erplexed. I was like that's it for me then, I wasted years here trying to help just to find out most people wouldn't even take my rambling into consideration, lol.*


 
Someone actually said that? How "rud"!  Why can't someone w/ a different texture know about other textures? Lame. *After all, just because you have 1 texture on your hair, doesn't mean to don't care for other textures...kids, hubbys, siblings, parents, friends, etc. *

I at the idea of the texture on someone's head being solely how you judge someone's hair knowledge!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


>


 
Her hair reminds me of *Jurnee Smollet's* but Jurnee's curls are a bit looser.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> AWWWW, thank you! That really made my day. :Rose: It's hard to keep the faith when there are so many lusciously thick heads in all these siggies and threads, and to know that I genetically/hereditarily can't get my hair thicker (or stop it thinning, short of Rogaine).
> 
> Or royalty. Remember your Princess Anne post?
> 
> ...


 
Thin hair is great and I think it may be easier to handle than thick hair resulting in less tangling and breakage. Tho it doesn't have much foof, it DOES hold a luverly shine.
Everybody gets something in this rat race called life! 

I'd forgotten about the Princess Anne pics ..I should do a kinky Royal Family post!  Lord knows they have enough for a whole thread! All your auntie needs is a Gibson and she's set! 

As for the kinky hair band... well, there WAS already one..........


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

dynamic1 said:


> @ Poka, your beautiful hair seems lighter and fluffier than Brooke Kerr's and Teri's.  Perhaps that is why it doesn't hang as much. Their hair even looks heavier. That could be due to product usage. I think porosity is a factor as well as strand diameter, density and thickness.  My sis' hair is looser than mine and I have more natural shrinkage.  But if we use the same styling products, my hair hangs more and takes forever to dry. My hair is thicker than hers too.
> 
> Most pics we see (especially celebs and models) are on styled hair with products (i.e. finger styled). This is why I can never understand the issues people have with product usage.  Andre's book indicates type 3s need product to define the curl.   When they don't, the hair will frizz. (At times, I prefer frizz)
> 
> ...




uh uh! nah girl I am Cowash only , been so for years , I only shampoo when I press which is rarely now


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Rock star kids...*
> 
> *Karis Hunt Jagger*



Does Mick have ANY unattractive children?? My goodness. How does one man have so many pretty kids? I think he was uniquely gorgeous back in the day though.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 22, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> You must be new here?  Well 2-3s aren't exactly being celebrated much these days here, so that's why I said it. I was teasing her a bit.
> 
> I think it's good to celebrate the textures across the gamut because members here fit across the gamut too.


 


jamaraa said:


> I think all hair textures are great given the head they're on takes care of it!  I think we can go to one extreme to celebrate one type because it usually isn't celebrated; however, I don't play that. Beautiful hair is beautiful hair. We have hair like all these shown here w/ the members, so why shouldn't this be celebrated too? *Nobody should feel left out, IMHO.*


 
I agree with you to an extent. In this society type 4 hair is really looked down on, though. On hair boards type 4 hair is praised, but it is usually considered "bad hair" in real life. I can understand the need to reinforce the beauty of type 4 hair on these boards. I mean all hair types should be celebrated, but I can understand someone with type 4 hair that has been told all her life that her hair is "bad" and "ugly" wanting to focus on the beauty of type 4 hair that look like her own, instead of praising other hair types that she will never have and that gets lots of praise in real life anyway. 




jamaraa said:


> Someone actually said that? How "rud"!  Why can't someone w/ a different texture know about other textures? Lame. *After all, just because you have 1 texture on your hair, doesn't mean to don't care for other textures...kids, hubbys, siblings, parents, friends, etc. *
> 
> I at the idea of the texture on someone's head being solely how you judge someone's hair knowledge!


 
I remember that thread. I can also see where some of the posters were coming from. From what I can see those with type 4 hair can have some unique issues that those with type 3 hair don't often experience such as forming dreadlocks when left to air dry, issues with detangling, single strand knots, extreme dryness, etc. For example, a little conditioner used as a leave in may be enough to add moisture and define the curls of someone with type 3 hair, but someone with type 4 hair my require lots of shingling and layering of multiple hair products to get the same results.

Yes, a person with type 3 hair can know about type 4 hair and I agree that it's wrong to dismiss someone's advice due to their hair type, but I think people would rather take advice from those that they can relate to (which in this case is hair type) and have similar issues. I won't lie, I would hesistate to accept advice from a Caucasian person with fine, bone straight type 1 hair. I'd rather take advice from someone's whose hair is simliar to mine.

*Jamaraa*, I do see where you and the other posters that agree with you are coming from too.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Euro Curlies 1

*Louis Garrel*
























His father director *Phillipe Garrel* (genetics at work folks )


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> I agree with you to an extent. In this society type 4 hair is really looked down on, though. On hair boards type 4 hair is praised, but it is usually considered "bad hair" in real life. I can understand the need to reinforce the beauty of type 4 hair on these boards. I mean all hair types should be celebrated, but I can understand someone with type 4 hair that has been told all her life that her hair is "bad" and "ugly" wanting to focus on the beauty of type 4 hair that look like her own, instead of praising other hair types that she will never have and that gets lots of praise in real life anyway.
> 
> I remember that thread. I can also see where some of the posters were coming from. From what I can see those with type 4 hair can have some unique issues that those with type 3 hair don't often experience such as forming dreadlocks when left to air dry, issues with detangling, single strand knots, extreme dryness, etc. For example, a little conditioner used as a leave in may be enough to add moisture and define the curls of someone with type 3 hair, but someone with type 4 hair my require lots of shingling and layering of multiple hair products to get the same results.
> 
> ...


 
*Celina* I've NEVER given anything like a hair type for myself at this or any site, so nobody knows if I'm a 4 or a 1. My PoV comes from the principle of the matter. LOL...they're free to listen or not to me, but *taking advice purely based on someone's hair type judged off of a picture doesn't really make more sense than taking it from someone w/ hair opposite yours. People are judging from pictures, not real life. We should keep this in mind.*

Plenty of type 2-3s got put down for having "bad" hair cuz many of them were rasied by people who didn't know how to care for it. Several of the people I posted (ie Roger Daltrey, for starters) had major issues w/ their hair type because it didn't "fit in". Not all type 4s got put down and not all type 3s praised...there seems to be the underlying assumption that this is the case. Everybody's "real life" experiences are individual, but I don't assume all of this negativity is coming from this.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

werenumber2 said:


> Does Mick have ANY unattractive children?? My goodness. How does one man have so many pretty kids? I think he was uniquely gorgeous back in the day though.


 
Nope...all of Mick's kids are DIMES!  Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 22, 2009)

Good thread, for both the pictures and the thought-provoking questions.



Pokahontas said:


> ... I looked at my hair close and I have the large flat waves you speak of all the way down to the last few inches where it forms a tight corkscrew curl.


I have something like that - some of my strands appear to start out with loose waves that get ever more wavy, curly and tightly coiled until the end. You can see most of the typing system spectrum, from 2a to 4a, along the length of a single strand, .



Pokahontas said:


> We're getting closer Iris.  Maybe we'll have to make up our own hair type.


I'll join you! 



CelinaStarr said:


> ...  Is it safe to conclude that coarser/thicker strand hair tends to hang more due to it being heavier? ...


I don't think so... I have mostly coarse strands; most of my hair is hip length stretched now, the longest strands are tail-bone, but most of it still shrinks to APL, same as it did when it was much shorter. Doesn't matter how long it gets, I'm always APL curly. I've lost some hair density with age, post-partum, illnesses, etc., but the shrinkage has never changed.



YankeeCandle said:


> I am completely with you in your confusion. ...
> To be honest, the "typing" system I've used for years has been just that: a celebrity-based one. People know what I'm talking about when I say "I am a Scary Spice with some Julianna Marguilies/Jordin Sparks mixed in."


 I don't follow celebrities at all, so that typing system won't help me much, but I agree that it makes more sense. 



YankeeCandle said:


> ... Also, my hair changes with and without product, as you said in another thread. But, more importantly to me, it is radically different in texture and curl pattern from its wet/after-shower state to its third day after washing state. ...


Me too, my wet hair looks nothing like my dry hair, my hair without product is completely different than with product. For Halloween, I washed my hair with a clarifying shampoo, and let it dry loose - no conditioner, no leave-in, nothing. It was a yet another totally different look (if I ever get the film developed, I'll post pictures).



YankeeCandle said:


> ... At what point is our hair THE MOST "our hair-like?"


I would say that it would have to be clarified loose hair that is completely dry; that would be as close to it's natural, original state as it could get.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Rock cats 6

*Noel Redding of JHE *(only Mitch had a perm...this is Noel au naturel. He and Jimi would compete on the biggest 'fro it seems like )














































Notice how close in texture Jimi and Noel are! 
*



*


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 22, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> ... From what I can see those with type 4 hair can have some unique issues that those with type 3 hair don't often experience such as forming dreadlocks when left to air dry, issues with detangling, single strand knots, extreme dryness, etc.


That is one of the reasons why I don't take hair typing seriously; my allegedly type 3 hair has always had all those issues.



jamaraa said:


> ... Plenty of type 2-3s got put down for having "bad" hair ... Not all type 4s got put down and not all type 3s praised...there seems to be the underlying assumption that this is the case. ...



Thank you! Until I joined this forum, I had NEVER heard of type 3 hair being praised; that was quite a surprise to me.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> *That is one of the reasons why I don't take hair typing seriously; my allegedly type 3 hair has always had all those issues.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Until I joined this forum, I had NEVER heard of type 3 hair being praised; that was quite a surprise to me.


Same for me!

I just want to say thank you to Lucia for making this thread and giving us a platform to speak up about this, and being open enough to let us speak about it on a pic thread  Lucia your too cool! 

Jamaraa for all that you do and stand for, when you get going on a thread you put your foot into it. btw I have decided my new hair type is 'foofy' 

and NEITHER of these ladies have ever claimed or got involved much with hair type! 

I'm starting to really appreciate/respect that more and more now, with all this hair type division going on-ugh


----------



## honeisos (Nov 22, 2009)

Omg this thread blew up. Good!  I'm lovin it.  I know a few of u ladies are still baffled by andre's typin.... But  I say toss it. It's good for newbies but if u have been in the hair game for a while , u do not need Andre telling u what kind of hair u have ....I do consider my hair to be 3c but my sister is a 3c as well and we are on the the ends of the spectrum of 3c's my sister's hair is silkier & stronger ,mine is kinkier a bit more fragile. But we can us the same products and get similar results.  Andre's system is helpful but not "gospel".


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 22, 2009)

yamilee21 said:


> Good thread, for both the pictures and the thought-provoking questions.
> 
> 
> I have something like that - some of my strands appear to start out with loose waves that get ever more wavy, curly and tightly coiled until the end. You can see most of the typing system spectrum, from 2a to 4a, along the length of a single strand, .
> ...




Gurl, now I REALLY know my REAL hair type

Jacked!



I can never ever strip my hair/clarify+let it dry-if I want to keep hair on my head


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Jamaican chicks, Miss Worlds!

*Cindy Breakspeare (w/ son Damian "Jr Gong" Marley and the other guy....if you ask, I'll hit ya thru the computer! )*





















































*Cindy, her daughter, and Lisa Hanna*





*Lisa Hanna* now a Member of Jamaica's Parliment.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

MJ's kids
*Paris and Prince*

























Blanket's got the banging hair...rockstar!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Celine Dion* and her long haired son *Renee-Charles* lots of folks clown this kids' hairlike it's 1962, but they're just jellis, I say!


----------



## princessnad (Nov 22, 2009)

With all these pics of very kinky and very straight hair, I am totally confused about hair typing.

I give up


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

Pilar Sanders and kids





















*Troy Beyer*

























The 80s


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 22, 2009)

I love this damn white boy LOL don't know why





Interesting thread! I was surprised to still see it alive and kickin


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Prince Vince  aka Vincent Gallo*







*






*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

*Lisa Bonet*


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

*Snoop Dogg*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 23, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I love this damn white boy LOL don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...is that john mayer? 



And I also forgot Aoki and Ming Simmons. They have such gorgeous hair and are such pretty girls. 




















(Tyra knows she's hatin...)


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

princessnad said:


> With all these pics of very kinky and very straight hair, I am totally confused about hair typing.
> 
> I give up


 
giving up makes perfect sense. In Andre's system 2-3 is a HUGE range just like the posts imply. The 1st 3 of the Andre types have 3 subsections each (a,b,c) only type 4 has two subsections (a and b) so there's tons of hair that's covered...from almost straight to almost kinky.

I've always thought it was odd that type 4 only has 2 subsections...it's as if he's saying it's kinky and kinkier w/o much distinction. sad:


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

*Chaosbutterfly* yeah that's John Mayer. He's got the most interesting hair in terms of how it effects his overall look. When it's short, he looks so young and cute...when it's long it's like . I do love his curls tho.

I'd forgotten about the Simmons women...all of them fit. Kimora always has her girls on point.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> giving up makes perfect sense. In Andre's system 2-3 is a HUGE range just like the posts imply. The 1st 3 of the Andre types have 3 subsections each (a,b,c) only type 4 has two subsections (a and b) so there's tons of hair that's covered...from almost straight to almost kinky.
> 
> I've always thought it was odd that type 4 only has 2 subsections...it's as if he's saying it's kinky and kinkier w/o much distinction. sad:


Well Andre only made two for 3's as well (3a, 3b)....the 3c got made up by hair board members.  This possibly made it even more confusing, lol.  It's confusing to me either way.

So technically he skipped from 3b all the way to 4a which is a huge jump.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 23, 2009)

Most of the white people in this thread do not have nice hair *to me*. Robert Plant and John Mayer are about the only ones I find the least bit "inspirational".


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


>


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 23, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> Most of the white people in this thread do not have nice hair *to me*. Robert Plant and John Mayer are about the only ones I find the least bit "inspirational".



Thank you, thank you and THANK YOU!! 

I'd love to see more inspirational pics that we as _women of color _can achieve 

Sorry if I offended anyone...but the thread for the 4a/b's is so awesome and full of beautiful black women...


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

*Marcus Samuelsson *Ethiopian raised in Sweden and chef extraordinare (cutie too  )






























I know he's bald here, but I just love this pic!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you, thank you and THANK YOU!!
> 
> I'd love to see more inspirational pics that we as _women of color _can achieve
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone...but the thread for the 4a/b's is so awesome and full of beautiful black women...


 
Post them folks... That's the simple solution. Post what YOU wanna see rather than complaining. *LOL...most 4s are Black almost by definition, so that is really quite simple, right?*

Hair is hair...if the type is similar to yours, than why shouldn't it inspire you? As for gender....hair on a man is somehow less inspirational to you guys than on a woman? Why? It never occurred to me that gender is an issue. LOL...I'm not that insecure!

You guys crack me up. On Big Bodacious Hair, folks complained cuz I posted Black MEN w/ braids and dreads....now y'all are complaining that I post men and non Blacks who are 2-3 on a thread asking for 2-3s....y'all are a TRIP!

Maybe *I don't need inspo* because I'm happy w/ what I got and I *KNOW* what "women of color" can achive w/ their hair. I look at my own quite often.  *I am my own inspo.*

Here I thought Chris Rock went too far....I was wrong. He didn't go far enough!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Well Andre only made two for 3's as well (3a, 3b)....the 3c got made up by hair board members. This possibly made it even more confusing, lol. It's confusing to me either way.
> 
> So technically he skipped from 3b all the way to 4a which is a huge jump.


 
Given the jacked way his system is, why do people take this to heart?


----------



## princessnad (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> giving up makes perfect sense. In Andre's system 2-3 is a HUGE range just like the posts imply. The 1st 3 of the Andre types have 3 subsections each (a,b,c) only type 4 has two subsections (a and b) so there's tons of hair that's covered...from almost straight to almost kinky.
> 
> I've always thought it was odd that type 4 only has 2 subsections...*it's as if he's saying it's kinky and kinkier w/o much distinction*. sad:


You are right



jamaraa said:


> Given the jacked way his system is, why do people take this to heart?


I don't think it's a matter of taking it to heart but more trying to see improvements.  Though his system isn't perfect, I think it is CURRENTLY the most useful one out there.  Nothing wrong with trying to make it better.


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 23, 2009)

FlowerHair said:


> Thank you, thank you and THANK YOU!!
> 
> I'd love to see more inspirational pics that we as _women of color _can achieve
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone...but the thread for the 4a/b's is so awesome and full of beautiful black women...


 


Miss*Tress said:


> Most of the white people in this thread do not have nice hair *to me*. Robert Plant and John Mayer are about the only ones I find the least bit "inspirational".


 

I agree with both of you. No offense to anyone in here. I really appreciate this thread, but I think people of color, particularly Black and those mixed with Black , have the most beautiful hair. People of color from India and Polynesia come in a close second. I may be biased though, lol. 


More pics:




















































They may not be Black or mixed race, but their hair is highly textured like hair of African/mixed descent:


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Post them folks... That's the simple solution.* Post what YOU wanna see rather than complaining.* *LOL...most 4s are Black almost by definition, so that is really quite simple, right?*
> 
> Hair is hair...if the type is similar to yours, than why shouldn't it inspire you? As for gender....hair on a man is somehow less inspirational to you guys than on a woman? Why? It never occurred to me that gender is an issue. LOL...I'm not that insecure!
> 
> ...


 
LOL.  Girl, I just added some more color to this thread!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 23, 2009)

I like the pictures here...I mean...will I ever hair hair like Celine Dion's? Or those polynesian women? Or even Kelis?

NOPE. 

But it's still nice to look. Pretty hair is pretty hair. 

And jamaraa, girl I know....John Mayer is 
He looks kind of undead, but it works for him. 

Also, does Lisa Bonet have freeform locs now?
I loved her loose natural hair more.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

CelinaStarr said:


> LOL. Girl, I just added some more color to this thread!


 
So I haven't? Sorry, but I've posted plenty of people of color, including women. So did Marcus Samuelsson suddenly become White?


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 23, 2009)

princessnad said:


> I don't think it's a matter of taking it to heart but more trying to see improvements. Though his system isn't perfect, I think it is CURRENTLY the most useful one out there. Nothing wrong with trying to make it better.


 
People DO take it to heart and get into fights about it here. I guess I wanna know WHY is it so important to classify things like this? The hair on your head is what you should be worrying about, not the general mass of strangers. Each human is different and no two people's hair will react the same. 

Trying to improve this "system" is like trying to improve an Edsel, IMHO!


----------



## jupitermoon (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> So I haven't? Sorry, but I've posted plenty of people of color, including women. So did Marcus Samuelsson suddenly become White?


 
You have posted people of color , but I was just adding more per request, lol.  No offense, *Jamaraa*.  You're doing a good job with the pics.


----------



## Ozma (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Diva_Esq (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks!  Love this thread! 

Can't wait to see how my curls end up hanging once my transition is complete!


----------



## werenumber2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Gina Torres






Bernadette Peters






Rachelle Lefevre






Taylor Swift






I really admire Taylor for wearing her beautiful curls proudly. I'm sure that she's felt EXTREME PRESSURE to straighten, yet she hasn't given in.


----------



## princessnad (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> People DO take it to heart and get into fights about it here. I guess I wanna know WHY is it so important to classify things like this? The hair on your head is what you should be worrying about, not the general mass of strangers. Each human is different and no two people's hair will react the same.
> 
> Trying to improve this "system" is like trying to improve an Edsel, IMHO!



Ok

Thanks


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

I know she's already on here but I love her. I imagine myself with long pocahantas braids just like her. If I dream, it will be so...


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 23, 2009)

Andre's system is flawed if it doesn't include texture. I always thought the letter referred to texture. I gather that it does not. I can't tell what the letter stands for. Without considering texture it's kind of a worthless system, isn't it? Texture is what determines a lot about what products you should use and how you should treat your hair. Curl size doesn't seem as important to me.

I'm a newbie and just thinking about these things, so if I'm on the wrong track, forgive me.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

Loved Journee as a child. As I said before, she really reminds me of my dd1


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Andre's system is flawed if it doesn't include texture. I always thought the letter referred to texture. I gather that it does not. I can't tell what the letter stands for. Without considering texture it's kind of a worthless system, isn't it? Texture is what determines a lot about what products you should use and how you should treat your hair. Curl size doesn't seem as important to me.
> 
> I'm a newbie and just thinking about these things, so if I'm on the wrong track, forgive me.


 
You got it! Texture to me is more important than if your curl is the size of a pencil or a marker...


----------



## princessnad (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Andre's system is flawed if it doesn't include texture. I always thought the letter referred to texture. I gather that it does not. I can't tell what the letter stands for. Without considering texture it's kind of a worthless system, isn't it? Texture is what determines a lot about what products you should use and how you should treat your hair. Curl size doesn't seem as important to me.
> 
> I'm a newbie and just thinking about these things, so if I'm on the wrong track, forgive me.


When you say 'texture', what exactly are you referring to?  Some people would say that both the number and letter are referring to texture.  The number means 1=straight, 2=wavy, 3=curly, 4=coily/kinky
The letters are the degree. ex.2a are loose waves and 2b are tighter waves.

By texture, do you mean whether the hair is silky or cottony? frizzy or defined?


----------



## purplepeace79 (Nov 23, 2009)

The problem with Andre's system is that there is no way all 6.5 billion people on this earth can only fit into one of 8 categories.

Even if you mixed them, by twos, that's what 24 combinations? (my math is off lol)


I admit that I am more partial to seeing Black or Black-mixed men and women and their hair. No offense but there are _some_ people and their hair don't inspire me or strike me as particularly beautiful or interesting. But that's just *me*

I love sistas in all of their beautiful forms, from cafe au lait to chocolate skin, curly qs to nappy updos.  That's the beauty I celebrate first and foremost. Someone has to do it.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes that's what I mean. I'm only going by conversations here. Earlier someone said you could be a silky 4a or a more textured 4a. At that point, I said... then what IS the point?



princessnad said:


> When you say 'texture', what exactly are you referring to?  Some people would say that both the number and letter are referring to texture.  The number means 1=straight, 2=wavy, 3=curly, 4=coily/kinky
> The letters are the degree. ex.2a are loose waves and 2b are tighter waves.
> 
> By texture, do you mean whether the hair is silky or cottony? frizzy or defined?


----------



## SVT (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Hair is hair...if the type is similar to yours, than why shouldn't it inspire you?[/B] ...now y'all are complaining that I post ...non Blacks who are 2-3 on a thread asking for 2-3s....y'all are a TRIP!



This forum is geared toward women of color so it would be nice to see mostly women of color in the photos. We can go to naturallycurly for more diverse inspiration if we choose, IMO.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Yes that's what I mean. I'm only going by conversations here. Earlier someone said you could be a silky 4a or a more textured 4a. At that point, I said... then what IS the point?



  You're so right.
  Even if two people both have pencil sized curls, if one of them has coarser hair, then the same products might not work for them. That's why when I look for product recommendations, I don't ask for hair type, because it really doesn't matter. I think the typing system is better for aesthetics than actual use. 
  Like, it's good for finding someone whose hair looks like yours, but when it comes to hair advice and stuff, it's not as important as everyone likes to say.
Like let's say that you have two 4b ladies (call them Trina and Tyra) and you have a 3b lady (call her Lisa). Well, Trina may be better off getting hair advice from Lisa than from Tyra. Even though Trina and Tyra have similar-looking curl patterns, Trina and Lisa's hair could actually have be more similar (texture, density, strand thickness) than Tyra and Trina's. 
  Which is why I don't understand why people would say that if they were 4-something, they wouldn't take hair advice from a 3-something or even 2-something. Just because the curl pattern is different doesn't automatically mean that the actual characteristics of the hair are so different from yours. 
   Andre really needs to go over his thingy again.


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 23, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Snoop Dogg*


 

jamaara, you were WRONG for posting that!!!My sister and I have long said that Snoop looks like "a rapist with a third grader's school picture-day hair."

I love ALL the pics you've posted, girl! I think it's fascinating to see the same hair type pop up across the world. And if some Tahitian dancer's hair just happens to be achievable by me (um, it's not, BTW), then so much the better for having a chance to learn that.

I have more comments on the rock pics, but I'll keep them to myself to preserve the thread. 

*Everyone, how are you finding all these pics, especially the non-famous people? What do you type into Google?*


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 23, 2009)

FloweringSakura said:


>


 
Love the hair, but what's that on her head?


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 24, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> *Lisa Bonet*



Could she be any more beautiful?


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Bene (Nov 24, 2009)

FloweringSakura said:


>




On the rare occasions that I airdry with absolutely no manipulation, my hair looks like this, just not nearly as long or as presentable. I couldn't pull this off. It looks pretty on her, but this hair makes me look like a crazy homeless person


----------



## Computer Blue (Nov 24, 2009)

FloweringSakura said:


>



Wow. Her hair is very similar to mine, but her texture/density looks more uniform than mine. The closest thing I've seen to a hair twin frizz and all. I would love to know what products she uses!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 24, 2009)

FloweringSakura said:


>


Saved this one!


----------



## YankeeCandle (Nov 24, 2009)

Flowering Sakura, you are ****** killing me with these pics! I seriously cannot take this much beauty on my screen.

How are you finding these??


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Pretty Star (Nov 24, 2009)

Rebecca Gayheart


















Mya



















Leona Lewis


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 24, 2009)

YankeeCandle said:


> Love the hair, but what's that on her head?



Lol I don't know, I think it's cute. 



TRANZ4LAST said:


> Wow. Her hair is very similar to mine, but her texture/density looks more uniform than mine. The closest thing I've seen to a hair twin frizz and all. I would love to know what products she uses!



I don't know (would love to know as well), all I know is that she's in a group called sweet rush.



YankeeCandle said:


> Flowering Sakura, you are ****** killing me with these pics! I seriously cannot take this much beauty on my screen.
> 
> How are you finding these??



They're just pictures I've saved from blogs, this forum and the fashionspot.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 24, 2009)

Y'all just reminded me of my MSNBC gals:

Allison Stewart - Her show was good. Did anyone else see it? It was called "The Most." Fun News Show. Now occasionally I have seen her subbing for Rachel Maddow. 












and Michelle Benard
Couldn't find her any way but pressed, but lately she's been showing up on MSNBC quite... um wavy/frizzy. 





I actually don't know if these are weaves, natural waves whatever. I'm doing a lot of assuming. But these ladies are certainly good role models.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 24, 2009)

LadyRaider said:


> Y'all just reminded me of my MSNBC gals:
> 
> Allison Stewart - Her show was good. Did anyone else see it? It was called "The Most." Fun News Show. Now occasionally I have seen her subbing for Rachel Maddow.
> 
> ...



ot weaves they're both real and I think both are natural, the 2nd one just has her hair flat ironed she's Caribbean


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 24, 2009)

I do agree that those that want what they want posted in this thread, should get to posting some of that themselves.  I understand wanting something out of the thread specific  and what not, although even the creator of the thread posted variable pics which I am sure set the 'tone' of the thread.  But I do think it's kind of unfair to sit back and just say what you want-and not post any of that yourself

tis all


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 24, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Given the jacked way his system is, why do people take this to heart?


Good to know my hair type didnt exist by his definition in the first place. I didnt know that.  I most def am not a 3a or b

So this just further kicks his typing to the curb for me


----------



## schipperchow1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Loving most of the pictures in this thread 

Except for this guy


jamaraa said:


> *Prince Vince  aka Vincent Gallo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks like Charles Manson


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 24, 2009)

*Coconut Twinz-Zezi*






(<-----not sure if she's 3 or 4)






(I think this style is so cute)






*Coconut Twinz-Kesh*


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 24, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


>


More here.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## djanae (Nov 25, 2009)

labelfree said:


>




I think I found a hair twin! Same wavy hair in the front, and 3c/4a ish curls in the back! 

Thanks Labelfree


----------



## Natural-K (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## hairsothick (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 28, 2009)

(Not sure if the last two count as 3's)


----------



## FloweringSakura (Nov 28, 2009)

labelfree said:


>



OMG her hair is gorgeous! Do you know her name?


----------



## djanae (Nov 28, 2009)

^^^ I would love to know who she is too, or if she has any more pics - I'm dying to see her hair in more styles for inspiration. 

I wish she had a fotki lol


----------



## labelfree (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry ladies I'm not sure what her name is. I saw her picture here http://www.naturalbeautifulhair.com/hair-style-gallery.html


----------



## djanae (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ thanks, I actually sent a message to the administrator. lol

she may not have any more info, but I had to ask. 
Her texture is such a close match; I'd love to find out her regimen.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Nov 29, 2009)

labelfree said:


>




I know they're twins, but the one on the right looks like Kelly Rowland. 




hairsothick said:


>




I like how this crotch shot doesn't seem like a crotch shot.


----------



## labelfree (Nov 29, 2009)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I know they're twins, but the one on the right looks like Kelly Rowland


 
I noticed that too


----------



## djanae (Nov 30, 2009)

double post...


----------



## djanae (Nov 30, 2009)

labelfree said:


>






Got some info on this lady ^^^ 

The administrator got back to me...
http://naturalhairbeauty.blogspot.co...-ra-smith.html


This weeks _featured reader_ is multi-talented Valaira Sa-Ra Smith*.* Valaira was born in Bronx, New York City of West Indian decent and currently reside in Atlanta. Georgia. She is a model, actress, entrepreneur, trained dancer, songwriter and a vocalist.​

*ABOUT GOING NATURAL*
“I have been natural for 2 years now. My husband and my soul-mate-sister were my inspiration for going natural. I have always had thick wavy hair. I was getting relaxers every six months, to relax the waves. My husband and soul-mate-sister would tell me that I did not need a relaxer, so I decided to make the transition in 2007. I did not do the Big Chop, but transitioned by doing braid outs, twist outs and pony puffs. I have also become a product junkie trying to figure out which products works best with my hair type. Right now, I am loving Carol’s Daughter’s Hair Milk for moisture and Lisa’s Hair Elixir for a healthy scalp. I also like Miss Jessies products, but they are a little on the pricey side.

Today I am finally at one with my natural hair and am planning a natural hair meet-up in Atlanta with a sister who was also my inspiration on youtube. I utilized sites such as Naturally Beautiful Hair, Urban Curlz, Mane and Chic and many more for styles, inspiration, tips, and Advice. Today I am still utilizing these sites because I love learning something new everyday and am having fun getting to know my hair!"


----------



## SVT (Nov 30, 2009)

labelfree said:


>




I LOVE jet black colored hair!!! So lush!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 30, 2009)

Labelfree- 
Thanks for your detective work. It's interesting she likes CD products - I know I used to. Her front waves remind me of my hair. I do not have the smaller curls anymore (as it grew out I have more waves than curl).


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 30, 2009)

SVT said:


> I LOVE jet black colored hair!!! So lush!!!


 
ITA. Dark hair looks so healthy (even when it's not).


----------



## wavezncurlz (Nov 30, 2009)

labelfree said:


>


I LOVE THEIR HAIR against their dark brown skin. So pretty! I am stealing this one for my inspiration folder.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 3, 2009)

Kerry Russell 











they obth look kind of like Kelly R


----------



## Lucia (Dec 3, 2009)

Leobody
http://www.youtube.com/user/LeobodyC5#p/c/69A3AAFAB00BD571/3/E9oOrIT83P0


----------



## PearlyCurly (Dec 4, 2009)

I love this thread

But it seems that some of the ladies on this forum think that 4's are only aloud here I thought the point of this forum is to be OPEN MINDED about hair care & our hair??!!

With this thread i have found at least 20 inspirational pics, and maybe 3 hair twins. I have so many different curly q's on my head(from 3B-4A) and *just* looking at 4's is boring to me because most *do not have my curl pattern*. Yeah sure it is more inspirational to see an AA with long luscious hair but its even more inspiring` to see an AA(or anyone) with my exact hair type!! And till this day i have not seen anyone in an hair type 4 thread with my curl pattern 
I wouldnt be complaining about this but it seems if any member brings up anything thats not about an hair Type 4 then most declare it "self hate"!

We as AA's have more then just 1 hair type, we as AA's have more then just 1 skin tone, and we as AA's are some times mixed with another nationality! I do not have type 4B hair but i also do not knock an person with 4B hair.


----------



## knt1229 (Dec 4, 2009)

PearlyCurly said:


> I love this thread
> 
> But it seems that some of the ladies on this forum think that 4's are only aloud here I thought the point of this forum is to be OPEN MINDED about hair care & our hair??!!
> 
> ...


 
Huh...erplexed. Sometimes I wonder of I am on the same board as everybody else. When did this become about type 4 against every other hair type. 

Ok you get bored looking at the type 4 inspiration thread well lo and behold their is a thread for 2-3 hair types. If you don't like a thread you are free to click out of it and not continue reading it. And better still start threads that you do like just like the OP of this thread did. 

Your post was totally unneccesary. There are plenty of members on this site who are type 3 and judging from your siggy pic there are many inspirations right on this site for you. So it isn't as though you are lacking in finding women with hair like yours. 

My goodness. Why do so many people focus on the negative. If this thread features your hair type (and even if it doesn't) then enjoy the pics, get inspiration, and KIM. No need to try and start drama.


----------



## melissa-bee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice thread


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay for 3's  , there are such unbelievably stunning photos in this thread, who needs straight hair lol..


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jun 17, 2010)

I love this thread! stealing pics right now


----------



## drappedup (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in love with this thread. The 1st page is just love. And that's all I've gone through so far!! :heart2:


----------



## drappedup (Jun 17, 2010)

labelfree said:


>



I absolutely LOVE these. So gorgeous.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 17, 2010)

I forgot about this thread. Thanks for bumping.


----------

